# [SOLVED] wvdial + pppd

## Rhiakath

Hi there.

I'm trying to setup a gprs connection thru my provicer's usb dongle.

I've managed ( finally ) to get wvdial connecting. So now what? Should I have an ip address now, or is there something missing?

On ifconfig -a i still have only eth0, eth1 and sit0.

```
gentoo etc # wvdial zon

--> Ignoring malformed input line: ";ligacao zon"

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: AT+CMEE=2

AT+CMEE=2

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGATT=1

AT+CGATT=1

OK

--> Sending: AT+CPIN?

AT+CPIN?

+CPIN: READY

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99#

CONNECT 3600000

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Mon Nov  5 18:41:01 2012

--> Pid of pppd: 1547

--> Using interface ppp0

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

--> pppd: �[7f]

```

```
gentoo init.d # ps -ef | grep ppp

root      1718  1546  0 18:41 pts/4    00:00:00 /usr/sbin/pppd 460800 modem crtscts defaultroute usehostname -detach user Zon noipdefault call wvdial usepeerdns idle 0 logfd 8

root      1724  1329  0 18:42 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto ppp

```

```
gentoo init.d # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr b8:ac:6f:2b:70:d9  

          inet addr:172.23.85.40  Bcast:172.23.127.255  Mask:255.255.192.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::baac:6fff:fe2b:70d9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:87458 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:77806 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:47316502 (45.1 MiB)  TX bytes:54980998 (52.4 MiB)

          Interrupt:21 Memory:fe6e0000-fe700000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:bf:b8:c8:f4  

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:bfff:feb8:c8f4/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:2041 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2072 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:783429 (765.0 KiB)  TX bytes:263872 (257.6 KiB)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1044 (1.0 KiB)  TX bytes:1044 (1.0 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

what now?

EDIT:

So, after a while, ifconfig finally shows ppp0.

I tried using dhcpcd, but strangely it only mentions ipv6 ip's???

```
gentoo rhiakath # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr b8:ac:6f:2b:70:d9  

          inet addr:172.23.85.40  Bcast:172.23.127.255  Mask:255.255.192.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::baac:6fff:fe2b:70d9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:1255 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1144 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:728421 (711.3 KiB)  TX bytes:225292 (220.0 KiB)

          Interrupt:21 Memory:fe6e0000-fe700000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:bf:b8:c8:f4  

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:bfff:feb8:c8f4/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:34 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:107 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:6688 (6.5 KiB)  TX bytes:15824 (15.4 KiB)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:72 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:72 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:5408 (5.2 KiB)  TX bytes:5408 (5.2 KiB)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          POINTOPOINT NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:43 (43.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

gentoo rhiakath # dhcpcd ppp0

dhcpcd[6239]: version 5.6.2 starting

dhcpcd[6239]: ppp0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[6239]: ppp0: waiting for 3rd party to configure IP address

dhcpcd[6239]: ppp0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[6239]: ppp0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[6239]: ppp0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[6239]: ppp0: no IPv6 Routers available

dhcpcd[6239]: timed out

dhcpcd[6239]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[6239]: ppp0: carrier lost

dhcpcd[6239]: ppp0: removing interface
```

After this, ppp0 disappears again.

what's up, here?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Rhiakath,

what does 

```
emerge net-dialup/ppp -vp
```

show ?

If the output includes -dhcp, that would be a very bad thing.

----------

## Rhiakath

That might be it!

Unfortunately, i can't test it now, since i'm not on my desktop. I'm now trying to get this dongle to work on my laptop, and it got even worse. Now i can't even get the ttyUSB to appear.

here's my output.

```
aiur ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 003 Device 010: ID 19d2:0031 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM MF110/MF627/MF636

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 03f0:8607 Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1bcf:2883 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. 

aiur ~ # usb_modeswitch -v 19d2 -p 0031

Looking for default devices ...

   found matching product ID

   adding device

 Found device in default mode, class or configuration (1)

Accessing device 010 on bus 003 ...

Getting the current device configuration ...

 OK, got current device configuration (1)

Using first interface: 0x00

Using endpoints 0x01 (out) and 0x81 (in)

Not a storage device, skipping SCSI inquiry

USB description data (for identification)

-------------------------

Manufacturer: ZTE,Incorporated

     Product: ZTE CDMA Technologies MSM

  Serial No.: not provided

-------------------------

Warning: no switching method given.

-> Run lsusb to note any changes. Bye.

aiur ~ # ls /dev/tty*

/dev/tty   /dev/tty10  /dev/tty13  /dev/tty16  /dev/tty19  /dev/tty21  /dev/tty24  /dev/tty27  /dev/tty3   /dev/tty32  /dev/tty35  /dev/tty38  /dev/tty40  /dev/tty43  /dev/tty46  /dev/tty49  /dev/tty51  /dev/tty54  /dev/tty57  /dev/tty6   /dev/tty62  /dev/tty8   /dev/ttyS1

/dev/tty0  /dev/tty11  /dev/tty14  /dev/tty17  /dev/tty2   /dev/tty22  /dev/tty25  /dev/tty28  /dev/tty30  /dev/tty33  /dev/tty36  /dev/tty39  /dev/tty41  /dev/tty44  /dev/tty47  /dev/tty5   /dev/tty52  /dev/tty55  /dev/tty58  /dev/tty60  /dev/tty63  /dev/tty9   /dev/ttyS2

/dev/tty1  /dev/tty12  /dev/tty15  /dev/tty18  /dev/tty20  /dev/tty23  /dev/tty26  /dev/tty29  /dev/tty31  /dev/tty34  /dev/tty37  /dev/tty4   /dev/tty42  /dev/tty45  /dev/tty48  /dev/tty50  /dev/tty53  /dev/tty56  /dev/tty59  /dev/tty61  /dev/tty7   /dev/ttyS0  /dev/ttyS3

aiur ~ # 
```

Nothing there.

I'm thinking maybe some difference in kernel config. is there anything i should be looking for?

----------

## Rhiakath

Aaaaaand... 

you rule.

I rule.

We rule.

Gentoo rules.

As for the first question, you were right. It was dhcp use flag.

As for not appearing on my laptop, i didn't have the necessary modules compiled.  :Very Happy: 

Thank you.

----------

